
This $16,000 robot uses artificial intelligence to sort and fold laundry - jonbaer
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/10/16865506/laundroid-laundry-folding-machine-foldimate-ces-2018
======
api
A practical laundry folding robot that really worked is something in the "take
my money take it take it!" category for me. I'd easily pay thousands of
dollars for one.

~~~
mrkstu
If this can get down to the $2-3000 range every upper middle class household
in the country will buy one...

------
pjdorrell
Coming soon to your favourite login page: “Select all squares with neatly
folded laundry. If there are none, click skip”

